# Best 5 pedacars off 2012 post wat u think



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

What r the top 5 pedal cars in ur Opinion of 2012


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

SHAGGYS LIL TOY
DANNYS AIRPLANE
JESSE TOY
THE TEAL ONE FROM EVIL THREAT
BURROS CADDY
EL JEFE


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Im gonna agree with john on this one... /\


----------



## David831 (Aug 23, 2011)

Those are the top one i like the vw


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Blue94cady said:


> What r the top 5 pedal cars in ur Opinion of 2012


Pues el tuyo no guey :twak:


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

CHILDHOOD DREAMS SALINAS said:


> Those are the top one i like the vw


From pheonix somthing bc


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

oneofakind said:


> SHAGGYS LIL TOY
> DANNYS AIRPLANE
> JESSE TOY
> THE TEAL ONE FROM EVIL THREAT
> ...


I couldn't have said it better myself


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> SHAGGYS LIL TOY
> DANNYS AIRPLANE
> JESSE TOY
> THE TEAL ONE FROM EVIL THREAT
> ...


I would agree but Danny D's 59 is off the hook too. .


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

elspock84 said:


> Pues el tuyo no guey :twak:



:roflmao:


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

Lil Shaggy's toy
Dukes bomb truck 
Brown bug from Phoenix 
Daniel's airlines 
Coke car from Latin luxury. 

So many out there :
Also the blue car from a PC in OC
He also own the transformers trike.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

Ro.Low said:


> I would agree but Danny D's 59 is off the hook too. .





BIG PAGE said:


>


----------



## sherlene24 (Dec 20, 2010)

SHAGGY'S LIL TOY
MINNIE MOUSE BOMBITA
DANNY'S AIRPLANE
JESSE TOY
EL JEFE


----------



## casper805 (Feb 18, 2006)

oneofakind said:


> SHAGGYS LIL TOY
> DANNYS AIRPLANE
> JESSE TOY
> THE TEAL ONE FROM EVIL THREAT
> ...


X2 but can't forget bout thee green plane from elite to


----------



## sherlene24 (Dec 20, 2010)

SHAGGYS LIL TOY
DANNYS AIRPLANE
JESSE TOY
BURROS CADDY
EL JEFE 
MINNIE MOUSE
DANNY D'S IMPALA


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Jesse. Toy
Dannys plain
Minnie bombita
Piraña
Vw


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Blue94cady said:


> Jesse. Toy
> Dannys plain
> Minnie bombita
> Piraña
> Vw


X2


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

uniques pcs
dukes bomba
danny ds 59
Vw from az
and the mercory and plane from ELITE


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

Keep the pics coming. Are push strollers included. I gave seen some very nice strollers as well


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Skittles is a top 5 IMO


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Skittles is a top 5 IMO


You shut ur trap ****!


----------



## Juan GT Reyes (Dec 27, 2011)

sherlene24 said:


> SHAGGYS LIL TOY
> DANNYS AIRPLANE
> JESSE TOY
> BURROS CADDY
> ...


x2


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Shaggy's pedal car (those wheel covers and that awesome showboard make that car just sayin. Wit out that it would look plain  ) 
My daughters radio flyer (cause its hers  and cause daddy did it)
Toy story airplane
Green plane from elite
And danny d's 59


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> You shut ur trap ****!


OMGSMCA BISH....


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

oneofakind said:


> SHAGGYS LIL TOY
> DANNYS AIRPLANE
> JESSE TOY
> THE TEAL ONE FROM EVIL THREAT  MYA MOSTER
> ...


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

Zitro881 said:


> Lil Shaggy's toy
> Dukes bomb truck
> Brown bug from Phoenix
> Daniel's airlines
> ...


The blue one is el triste frm memories car club


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Thanks to all that like my sons pedal car lots off hard work and feria and help from a lot of good people


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Blue94cady said:


> Thanks to all that like my sons pedal car lots off hard work and feria and help from a lot of good people


boy them some nice wheel covers


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> OMGSMCA BISH....


omgfafp and omfggsbatsttayf  text me so i can tell you what all tha means


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

I es neta gracias for ur help loko


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> omgfafp and omfggsbatsttayf  text me so i can tell you what all tha means


TEXT SENT


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Blue94cady said:


> I es neta gracias for ur help loko


Talke to albert and tell him to add this pic in da back  it will make it look great.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Wajajaja


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

elspock84 said:


> Talke to albert and tell him to add this pic in da back  it will make it look great.
> 
> View attachment 568729
> [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Blue94cady said:


> Thats a badass uniques truck in the back


fuck that truck. its bout me right now cabron  pero que no me ponga botas el albert.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

El no telas pone delas pones tu way no teagas way para rep SLP jajaja


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

That one got 2 Special interest q no for not haveing pedals


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

Blue94cady said:


> That one got 2 Special interest q no for not haveing pedals


Skittles?? Yeah I think it got DQ cuz it didn't have pedals


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## hstntx713 (May 6, 2010)

R0L0 said:


> BIG PAGE said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## furby714 (Jun 9, 2010)

hstntx713 said:


> R0L0 said:
> 
> 
> > Were do find one of these
> ...


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

hstntx713 said:


> R0L0 said:
> 
> 
> > Were do find one of these
> ...


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Skittles?? Yeah I think it got DQ cuz it didn't have pedals


well thats a good reason.


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

LINCOLNSAL said:


> Skittles?? Yeah I think it got DQ cuz it didn't have pedals


In my book if u dont have pedals its not a pedal car its a Stroller
You can I have a plane without wings


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> well thats a good reason.


Can't be a stroller if it don't have the handle. What's a bike with no pedals then?


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

Skittles did not get disqualified they move hem to special-interest

The Mini mouse bomba did he got 2 in. Special-interest

So it's not a stroller because it doesn't have a handle
But how is it a a pedal car if it dont have pedals?
Bikes have to be functional to win I think it gos for pedal cars to 
Dis is my Personal opinion


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

MYA MONSTER


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

Blue94cady said:


> Skittles did not get disqualified they move hem to special-interest
> 
> The Mini mouse bomba did he got 2 in. Special-interest
> 
> ...


tu me la pelas! im gunning for u cabron! im fina build a pedal car wit gold pedals, no steering wheel and wit no wheels!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

elspock84 said:


> tu me la pelas! im gunning for u cabron! im fina build a pedal car wit gold pedals, no steering wheel and wit no wheels!


Is it going to flyto way lol


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

What I'm wondering is how do you know all this information about skittles? I didn't even know what you are saying.


----------



## Amahury760 (Dec 23, 2009)

Blue94cady said:


> In my book if u dont have pedals its not a pedal car its a Stroller
> You can I have a plane without wings


Very true. Last LRM show I attended in San bernardino. They had pedal cars with pedals under pedal car category. They also had a special interest class motorized and non motorized because they had a moped and a few chopper motorcycles that where small. My scooters go under special interest too.


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

MARINATE said:


> What I'm wondering is how do you know all this information about skittles? I didn't even know what you are saying.


Sal is speculating, he does this on his breaks and lunch at work to pass the time....


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Sal is speculating, he does this on his breaks and lunch at work to pass the time....


sal likes cock. tru story


----------



## EL BURRO UNIQUES (Jan 26, 2010)

Yo quiero pastel.


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> sal likes cock. tru story


Callese pinche indio pata rajada, chinga tu madre si me contestas


----------



## hstntx713 (May 6, 2010)

Link


----------



## :RO~Chucky: (Jul 10, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> sal likes cock. tru story


Heard Sal odered flaked out frame with cock patterns....... QFT


----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

:RO~Chucky: said:


> Heard Sal odered flaked out frame with cock patterns....... QFT


Heard he can deep throat anything over 18in. Tru story


----------



## LINCOLNSAL (Aug 21, 2009)

elspock84 said:


> Heard he can deep throat anything over 18in. Tru story


Elspock y el ROCHUCKY un 69 Tru Story


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

crenshaw magraw said:


> Keep the pics coming. Are push strollers included. I gave seen some very nice strollers as well


Hernan has that one hands down, no comp.


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

wet-n-wild said:


> Hernan has that one hands down, no comp.




What up Allen....


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

R0L0 said:


> What up Allen....


What's up??? Don't you have some projects to work on?? LOL


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

wet-n-wild said:


> What's up??? Don't you have some projects to work on?? LOL




Lol.. yup but so do you ;-) hahah


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

I don't have anything right now


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

wet-n-wild said:


> I don't have anything right now



You will lol


----------



## wet-n-wild (Oct 2, 2005)

Time will tell, I have a few irons in the fire right now


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

Blue94cady said:


> Skittles did not get disqualified they move hem to special-interest
> 
> The Mini mouse bomba did he got 2 in. Special-interest
> 
> ...


minnie bomba is a stroller it has a removable handle


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

my op is that all these pedal cars are dope but i also think some of them are sitting to high , and should get some smaller wheels!


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)




----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

sittingonchrome602 said:


> my op is that all these pedal cars are dope but i also think some of them are sitting to high , and should get some smaller wheels!


That's good but is your car Rideable ? i made my son so he can ride it not puch it or Carry it


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

t t t anyone got pics of the purple 59 impala pedal car pull stroller with chrome a arms n patterns not sure who owns it but a girl was inside it, really clean


----------



## PHXKSTM (Aug 20, 2005)

Blue94cady said:


> That's good but is your car Rideable ? i made my son so he can ride it not puch it or Carry it


Vw pedal car is fully functional. I just have to lock steering and raise it up so tires clear. I can pedal it by hand but with how much Alex put into it he won't let a kid near it.


----------



## sittingonchrome602 (Oct 3, 2009)

Nice 3 wheel pic Joey :worship: CLOWNIN


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2007)

i would like to know exactly how all the air ride is done. any one build there own or are they shipped out?


----------



## MR50CHEVY (Feb 20, 2011)

Blue94cady said:


>


Ive seen these n they r sick


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

"UNIQUES IE SECOND ANNUAL BIKE & PEDAL CAR SHOW"..…………

Okay everyone it's official the show will be move to a week before MARCH 31st... It will now be on MARCH 24th '' sorry for the incovenice .. Please help spread the word .. New flyer should be out soon, with more details map and pre reg form
More info text or call 9512305118 shorty


----------



## untouchable-lac (May 26, 2011)

Still working on mine...but be on 
the look out for this one...gonna make heads turn..i made custom deepdish wheels for it and electric power wheels motors to make it go..gonna add airriide to


----------



## Zitro881 (May 7, 2003)

MR50CHEVY said:


> Ive seen these n they r sick


Gracias carnal
Much appreciated


----------



## sherlene24 (Dec 20, 2010)

MY DAUGHTERS CAR DIDNT GET DQ THEY WERE GOING TO MOVE US TO SPECIAL INTEREST.BUT AFTER LOOKING THEY REALIZED THAT THERE WAS MANY OTHER PEDAL CARS WITH NO PEDALS SO THEY KEPT HER IN PEDAL CAR CATEGORY.WE DO HAVE PEDALS AND WE DID NOT KNOW THAT NOT HAVING OUR PEDALS MADE A DIFFERENCE.OTHER THEN THAT I GIVE PROPS TO EVERY PEDAL CAR OUT THERE BECAUSE I KNOW THAT THEY ALSO PUT IN TIME AND HARD WORK OH N MONEY AND THANK YOU TO THE ONES WHO GIVE MY DAUGHTERS PEDAL CAR CREDIT THANKS.


----------



## David Cervantes (Sep 18, 2009)

sherlene24 said:


> MY DAUGHTERS CAR DIDNT GET DQ THEY WERE GOING TO MOVE US TO SPECIAL INTEREST.BUT AFTER LOOKING THEY REALIZED THAT THERE WAS MANY OTHER PEDAL CARS WITH NO PEDALS SO THEY KEPT HER IN PEDAL CAR CATEGORY.WE DO HAVE PEDALS AND WE DID NOT KNOW THAT NOT HAVING OUR PEDALS MADE A DIFFERENCE.OTHER THEN THAT I GIVE PROPS TO EVERY PEDAL CAR OUT THERE BECAUSE I KNOW THAT THEY ALSO PUT IN TIME AND HARD WORK OH N MONEY AND THANK YOU TO THE ONES WHO GIVE MY DAUGHTERS PEDAL CAR CREDIT THANKS.


:thumbsup:


----------



## GT Juan_YOLO (Jan 6, 2013)

sherlene24 said:


> MY DAUGHTERS CAR DIDNT GET DQ THEY WERE GOING TO MOVE US TO SPECIAL INTEREST.BUT AFTER LOOKING THEY REALIZED THAT THERE WAS MANY OTHER PEDAL CARS WITH NO PEDALS SO THEY KEPT HER IN PEDAL CAR CATEGORY.WE DO HAVE PEDALS AND WE DID NOT KNOW THAT NOT HAVING OUR PEDALS MADE A DIFFERENCE.OTHER THEN THAT I GIVE PROPS TO EVERY PEDAL CAR OUT THERE BECAUSE I KNOW THAT THEY ALSO PUT IN
> TIME AND HARD WORK OH N MONEY AND THANK YOU TO THE ONES WHO GIVE MY DAUGHTERS PEDAL CAR CREDIT THANKS.


:thumbsup: GT up!


----------



## Blue94cady (Dec 10, 2008)

sherlene24 said:


> MY DAUGHTERS CAR DIDNT GET DQ THEY WERE GOING TO MOVE US TO SPECIAL INTEREST.BUT AFTER LOOKING THEY REALIZED THAT THERE WAS MANY OTHER PEDAL CARS WITH NO PEDALS SO THEY KEPT HER IN PEDAL CAR CATEGORY.WE DO HAVE PEDALS AND WE DID NOT KNOW THAT NOT HAVING OUR PEDALS MADE A DIFFERENCE.OTHER THEN THAT I GIVE PROPS TO EVERY PEDAL CAR OUT THERE BECAUSE I KNOW THAT THEY ALSO PUT IN TIME AND HARD WORK OH N MONEY AND THANK YOU TO THE ONES WHO GIVE MY DAUGHTERS PEDAL CAR CREDIT THANKS.


Koo thanks for the info so wat did u place ?


----------



## sherlene24 (Dec 20, 2010)

WE PLACED SECOND.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Zitro881 said:


> Lil Shaggy's toy
> Dukes bomb truck
> Brown bug from Phoenix
> Daniel's airlines
> ...


TTT COKE CAR !!!


----------

